# Wanna be a part of the Oklacon Conbook?



## zephyrpanthur (May 21, 2009)

Conbook Submissions

Do you have any artwork, stories, poems, or other propoganda you would like to see propogated in print? Here's your chance! Oklacon is now accepting entries for this year's Oklacon Con Book! We are accepting submissions for artwork, prose, and short story entries. The theme for this year's convention is "The Seven Furry Sins", and themed submissions take priority. But we're not too picky, so, be creative and send us your submissions. We're interested in final, polished versions of your create works, so please ensure all your visual arts submissions are in their final, cleaned-up forms and all literary submissions are fully edited and final. Space is limited, and the conbook volunteers will be selecting entries based on how early the entries come in, content, and effort. Good luck!

The deadline for all conbook and advertising submissions is September 15, 2009.

All artwork submitted should be either submitted in Adobe Illustrator, GIF, JPEG, or PNG format. All artwork must be at least 300 DPI. Prose should be no longer than 1,000 words. Short stories should try not to exceed 3,000 words. All submissions must be G or PG-rated in nature. Please include your full name, furry name (if you wish us to credit your work via your pen name instead of your full name), and reliable email address with each submission. You will be contacted upon acceptance of your submission into our con book. All submissions are non-returnable and become property of Fuzzy Productions, LLC for distribution in the Oklacon Convention Book in printed and available for future reference in this website archive.

Please send your submissions to conbook2009@oklacon.com.

Conbook Advertising
Would you like to advertise in our conbook? Half pages go for $25, and a full page goes for $45. Advertisements must be in either Adobe Illustrator, Microsoft Word, rich text (RTF), or plain text and e-mailed to conbook2009@oklacon.com.


----------

